# First Review - Sandy Point Beach Club Australia



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2015)

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Sandy+Point+Beach+Resort&ID=10508


----------



## amycurl (May 3, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting this "head's up" link. I would love to see this happen regularly when a review on a previously un-reviewed resort is posted. 
(Since I am always just on the BBS, and almost never on "regular" TUG.)


----------

